# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  COPLINK, police software, Forensic Logic Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

forensiclogic.com

linkedin.com/company/forensic-logic-inc.

----------


## Airicist

A new partner against crime: IBM i2 COPLINK

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> Law enforcement agencies cannot afford to waste valuable time solving crimes. IBM i2 COPLINK database application capabilities enable police officers to organize vast quantities of seemingly unrelated data. In their quest to uncover case leads, they can make sense of the data to find those leads quickly. Discover how to use COPLINK to help identify suspects, associates, vehicles, locations and more while keeping police offers safe.

----------

